# Good Luck Laine



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wanted to wish Laine all the luck in the world tomorrow for her first SW visit!

You will be fine Laine, just be you   The journey is beginning now  

Lots of love and luck

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Laine 

 Tomorrow hun you will do great  

love lilly xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep good luck Laine i hope all goes well for you
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Laine

I'm quite new on here.. and don't get to log on as much at the moment... but just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for your first visit.  We had ours last December so I know how you are feeling now.  

Will look out for your update.

Cxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Laine & Dh

GOOD LUCK ! Will be thinking of you with much luck

Amanda   xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck hun  

I know you will be fine 

They will love you.

Lpve Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh good luck for your first visit tomorrow Hun, 
Im sure you will do just fine 

Thinking of you!

Nicky x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck for tomorrow Laine.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

GOOD LUCK HUN..We wil all be thinking of you

JU xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

for tomorrow sweetie, will think of you.
Nikki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I know i've posted elsewhere but loads of luck for tomorrow hun....it'll be absolutely fine,

Will be thinking of you,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Laine

Good luck for tomorrow hun. 

You'll do great

Love Indianna xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Laine,

God bless you honey !!

Wishing you strength in your journey !!

Youve got no worries you will make a super mummy !!!

Ive followed youre progress since we became friends and you''ll be fine!!

Lots of love Ju x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Laine

Good luck for tomorrow hun
you will be fine
                    love baby wisper


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Laine and DH

Wishing u lots of 

U will be fine hunny

Emilyxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Laine

Got everything crossed for you this end   

You will be fine  

Loadsa love

Jax
xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Good luck Laine 

Will be thinking of you!!

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww thanks Lou & Everyone else,

I really didn't expect to see a post for me!

Feeling excited and have butterflies in my tummy but strangely not nervous.  I don't feel like I can eat but know I have to prevent a migraine attack.  Only two hours to go.....

Laine x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope it all goes well for you Laine, 1 hour to go by my clock  

T x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks again everyone....my update is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33425.10.html


----------

